# Help With Modes..



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

hey guys..

i've been working on my lead guitar for the past few months and im now starting to read about modes.
i've read alot about them in the past few hours from a few sites including here.
i think i understand them for the most part, but i just have 1 question..

is it possible for a song to be in a key that is minor?
and if so, how are the modes applied to that?
or do the modes only relate to a major key?

i guess i have a few questions...but any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

"is it possible for a song to be in a key that is minor?"

Yes, there are countless songs in minor keys...

"and if so, how are the modes applied to that?"

Well, before you get ahead of yourself, you should really learn how they work within the context of a major key first.


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah i was pretty sure they could be in a minor key, its just that from what i read, it only mentioned all the major keys and no mention of anything minor so i thought they only applied to major keys...

but im still confused..
http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/lesson.php?id=6
http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/lesson.php?id=3

those are what i read.
it lists all the keys on the left side of that grid in the second link.
so do all those chords correspond to the keys whether the key is major or minor?

sorry if these questions sound dumb..i just get stuck sometimes without a teacher.

again, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Instead of writing a huge essay here about modes, I'll post a few links for you to check out. I could give you a simple answer to your question, but it really wouldn't help you understand modal theory any better. It's a topic that there is a mountain of information for on the net. If I were you I would probably stay away from that article you posted though. I had a read through it and it's severely lacking....Here's a few links for you:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/search.php?searchid=14888861

http://www.ibreathemusic.com/forums/search.php?searchid=976057

http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/105

http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/106

http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/108

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTQolymKmDA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCdZwASSKuk

That should keep you busy for awhile. It's worth noting that without a good grasp of major scale theory, you won't have a good grasp on the modes. Cheers


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

alright man, thanks for the links.
i'll def read through em tomorrow.
but can you please just tell me if all the keys on that grid apply to both minor and major?
im not trying to take shortcuts through theory, i just want an answer to that question so that i can continue learning knowing that i atleast have that part right.

can the keys in that grid be both major and minor....?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, any of those keys can be major or minor, ie, there is a Cb major key and a Cb minor key. Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah man, thats all i need.
thanks for the help :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> Yes, any of those keys can be major or minor, ie, there is a Cb major key and a Cb minor key. Is that what you wanted to know?


But they will gave different notes.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

MrDaner said:


> But they will gave different notes.


Yes, as both are derivatives of separate major keys.


----------

